# Tidal Power Filter Review?



## LFM

I just noticed on the Seachem website them plugging this filter and just wondering if anybody had any experience with them. I'm not in the market for a different filter but merely curious.


----------



## Turningdizzy

That's fancy. I could see myself getting one, but I use canister and sponge filters. I'm sure it does a great job. Thing is though, it's like the mouse trap, whereas the original version is simple and effective with less parts to break. It is a nice looking filter with some great features.


----------



## DaveK

I'd say that these are about the same as any other hang on the tank filter. There really isn't that much difference between them. 

It should work fine if you need one. 

As for what is said on the vendors site, what do you expect them to say? It's going the be the best thing ever. 

Think about it, did you ever see a vendor say "this product is marginal. It's ok but cheep." ? (grin)


----------



## theDCpump

Over this way, I have an AC110 that will get replaced by the SeaChem Tidal110.
It is in route (shipping).

We have surface film on a non-sumped overflow tank, so we snagged a Eheim Skim 350 for $24.99 and a Tidal110 for $79.

Depending on what degree of a correction on the film issue I see, I will figure out what combo works.

A slimy used AC110 quiets down over time.
The impeller seems like the noise gets buffered a few weeks later from the slime.
*I'm guessing any issue with noise on the Tidal110 will follow suit if slime accumulates.*

I read/heard Amazon, FosterSmith, Ebay, Youtube etc. reveiws on the Seachem Tidal110 losing skimming qualities if the tank's water is too high.
-I wonder if I add a booster seat (1/2 inch) to the rim of the tank that raises the Tidal110, then the proper skim height will be achieved.

I like the water line to hide behind the plastic on a standard rimmed tank.


----------



## theDCpump

The Seachem Tidal 110 has arrived.

I have two choices.
Either keep the AC110 and add a Ehiem Skim 350 or use the Sicce/SC110 in its place.











The Sicce/Seachem 110 sits lower than the AC110, so I added a half inch of wood to raise it up higher.

The Seachem110 will lose the skimming quality if it is not placed higher.
The 2nd option is to lower the tank's water level.

Option #2....nope!
I jacked it up higher.


----------



## LFM

theDCpump said:


> The Seachem Tidal 110 has arrived.
> 
> I have two choices.
> Either keep the AC110 and add a Ehiem Skim 350 or use the Sicce/SC110 in its place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sicce/Seachem 110 sits lower than the AC110, so I added a half inch of wood to raise it up higher.
> 
> The Seachem110 will lose the skimming quality if it is not placed higher.
> The 2nd option is to lower the tank's water level.
> 
> Option #2....nope!
> I jacked it up higher.


What's the noise level on the Seachem 110 like?

Beautiful tank BTW.


----------



## RobnSonji

I just got a Tidal 110 myself....just set it up a couple days ago.

DCpump im not sure why you had to raise it up....you must really like to fill your tank up to the rim.

The skimmer feature works well enough if a person wants that. It clogs quickly with floating debris....i.e. plant bits after a trim
The flow is very adjustable from a trickle full throttle.
A big plus is the media basket. I like it much more than my AC 110. It holds loose media without the use of a media bag which imo allows for more media and more even water flow through the media. It is also much easier to remove and carry to a sink for rinsing without dropping media everywhere.
The filter sponge included with the Tidal could be a little bigger.
It self primes very well being the pump is inside the tank no need to prime it after a water change.....flip side to that is the pump is visible inside the tank and takes up a small amount of space. Use it for a moss wall lol
It is pretty quiet. In my quiet office with the door shut and sitting right next to it I can hear it running but its far from noisy or loud. I think what I hear is the skimmer chamber being it is open to the air. My air pump totally drowns it out.

The biggest down side to this filter I can see so far.....if you have it on a tank with small inhabitants like shrimp or fry....it has THREE intakes you have to worry about. 
It has the normal intake tube like any HOB
It has the surface skimmer....a series of slots that go from the surface down about 2 inches below.
It also is slotted on the bottom side of the pump housing.

The intake tube and pump housing are easy enough to make a prefilter for with filter foam or pad.
The skimmer not so much. I am still trying to think of a way to cover this for shrimp.


----------



## steveo

When I use my eheim skimmers, I'll place them on timers. This is so they run at night and shut off during the day. The purpose is to prevent food being sucked into the skimmers. With the skimmer being built into the power filter, what prevents the food from being skimmed off the surface?


----------



## Toney

I got one of the $7 sunsun skimmers


----------



## theDCpump

LFM said:


> What's the noise level on the Seachem 110 like?


*Quiet when clean.*
A few mods are being made.

I have hydro-sponge inline with small pumps in the lower water.
The skimmer on the Tidal110 alone would serve as a great upper/skimmer.

I will disconnect the lower section of the SeaChem110 and cork the hole somehow.
The dial on the Tidal110 upper and lower skim vs lower tube was 'Genky.

As long as the directions are read, the directions for disassembly are much easier under water.
It will eat some plants.
I'll figure out how to keep it clean.
I really like most of the upper skimmer part running 100% throttle and a modified lower.


----------



## RobnSonji

theDCpump said:


> *Quiet when clean.*
> A few mods are being made.
> 
> I have hydro-sponge inline with small pumps in the lower water.
> The skimmer on the Tidal110 alone would serve as a great upper/skimmer.
> 
> I will disconnect the lower section of the SeaChem110 and cork the hole somehow.
> The dial on the Tidal110 upper and lower skim vs lower tube was 'Genky.
> 
> As long as the directions are read, the directions for disassembly are much easier under water.
> It will eat some plants.
> I'll figure out how to keep it clean.
> I really like most of the upper skimmer part running 100% throttle and a modified lower.


what the..... lol
Id buy a different filter if I had to do all that.... you must like to tinker lol

The skimmer works ok but like I said before it clogs quickly with plant debris


----------



## steveo

theDCpump said:


> *Quiet when clean.*
> A few mods are being made.
> 
> I have hydro-sponge inline with small pumps in the lower water.
> The skimmer on the Tidal110 alone would serve as a great upper/skimmer.
> 
> I will disconnect the lower section of the SeaChem110 and cork the hole somehow.
> The dial on the Tidal110 upper and lower skim vs lower tube was 'Genky.
> 
> As long as the directions are read, the directions for disassembly are much easier under water.
> It will eat some plants.
> I'll figure out how to keep it clean.
> I really like most of the upper skimmer part running 100% throttle and a modified lower.


I'm not following what you're saying. Maybe a pic or two would help.


----------



## theDCpump

steveo said:


> I'm not following what you're saying. Maybe a pic or two would help.


ok.
I'll have some pics this weekend.

Here is another way to say it:
All our pumps in all the misc. tanks over here have some method of a sponge protecting the impeller/motors.
This Tidal filter series does allow small plant material and cucumber to get to the motor.
Noise is increased.

This is going to take some tinkering. I do like how the Tidal series can skim right away just from hanging on the side.
The Ehiem Skim350 takes some time to set -up and is easy to be clumsy with it.

I think the smaller sized Tidal 55 alone would have some immediate pros up against the Ehiem Skim350.


----------



## theDCpump

*Modifications.*

I stuffed the lower (intake tube area)with a thin slab of foam to prevent garbage going into the Tidal110 motor.
Note -The motor on an Aquaclear110 can be protected with a sponge filter very easily.

This Seachem Tidal 110 has a few vents that may let leaves go toward the motor.
Depending on how much the plant material amount that goes in will determine how noisy these things actually can get.
Some tanks don't have much debris floating around, and some do.

After removing the heater holder, it became another intake-vent.
-The more I restrict the lower section with foam, the higher water-pull will be in the upper skimmer on the Tidal110.
-This mimics ratio of more upper-skimming and low volume pull below.
-I thought about it for a long time, and the heater is better suited independently mounted for the current time as I get used to cleaning the Tidal 110 and all its workings.

The Tidal 110 can be easily and almost fully cleaned while it is still sitting on the tank.
Remember to not zip tie in the Tidal's motor to all your other cords (keep it ready to head to the washtubs periodically).
Simply press the "correct" areas on the sides of the filter.
Get the plastic off.
Clean the lower.
Slide off the motor.
Clean the motor in the wash.

-Skimmer notes.
A baby-gate of coarse foam and a black twist-tie does give the chance of removal of plant debris before they make it past the skimmer teeth/vents or weir. 

The Tidal110 filter still does very well in my opinion.
No, it is not perfect.
Fact- The AC110 with a foam prefilter and a few months of natural slime on a good motor shaft sounds very quiet.
An Eheim Skim350 + an Aquaclear110 w/ prefilter is a great combo.
An alternative to that COMBO is the Tidal 110.
Modified to be specific.



Also remember that I do use power-heads connected to coarse sponges in my builds, so the Tidal's lower intake-tube inhaling water does not mean too much to me.
-natural slime and bacteria in the other powerhead/hydro sponges do a great job on the lower area of the tank.
I use the Tidal 110 for a upper tank "hang-on-skimmer" with various medias.


----------



## steveo

Thanks for taking the time to show your mods. By the way, checked out your tank photo albums too. Your aquariums look really good!


----------



## Special_K

theDCpump said:


> The Seachem Tidal 110 has arrived.
> 
> I have two choices.
> Either keep the AC110 and add a Ehiem Skim 350 or use the Sicce/SC110 in its place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sicce/Seachem 110 sits lower than the AC110, so I added a half inch of wood to raise it up higher.
> 
> The Seachem110 will lose the skimming quality if it is not placed higher.
> The 2nd option is to lower the tank's water level.
> 
> Option #2....nope!
> I jacked it up higher.


I'm more interested in your lights. What's the puck looking one on the left?


----------



## theDCpump

steveo said:


> Thanks for taking the time to show your mods. By the way, checked out your tank photo albums too. Your aquariums look really good!


Thanks, it is a reflection of the forum (the fish room).
I learned a ton here.

Bump:


Special_K said:


> I'm more interested in your lights. What's the puck looking one on the left?


Google the *Kessil A80* or my forum Minimalist 48x24x16 80gal build.
I have a good amount of detail in there.

The Kessil A80 lights are only 15watts and just over $125ea.


----------



## Special_K

theDCpump said:


> Thanks, it is a reflection of the forum (the fish room).
> I learned a ton here.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Google the *Kessil A80* or my forum Minimalist 48x24x16 80gal build.
> I have a good amount of detail in there.
> 
> The Kessil A80 lights are only 15watts and just over $125ea.


Didn't know kessil got new lights for freshwater! thank you!


----------



## theDCpump

*Black machine cut Tidal 110 foam.*
Possibly 30ppi. Standard blue Tidal 110 foam seems to be 20ppi.

The Sicce Tidal filter box has a slope to the wall.
The fitment inside can be a pain when adding/stacking more foam above the standard blue foam.
Gaps let too much stuff pass by instead of through the foam.

Adding this black machine cut foam gives a needed tighter fit.
I'm happier.


----------



## Love my fishies

Just got the tidal - I LOVE it - tried the Aquaclear - returned it - this Tidal is amazing and going to let my 15 year old eheim retire - no more crawling under for the canister. MUCH quieter than aqua clear, fits tank better, and adjustable flow so not ripping my plants like the Aquaclear.


----------



## Tommywantfishy

DaveK said:


> I'd say that these are about the same as any other hang on the tank filter. There really isn't that much difference between them.
> 
> It should work fine if you need one.
> 
> As for what is said on the vendors site, what do you expect them to say? It's going the be the best thing ever.
> 
> Think about it, did you ever see a vendor say "this product is marginal. It's ok but cheep." ? (grin)


I know this is an old post...but I own 4 aquaclears and 3 azoo mignon filter 60s....the tidal also blows my eheim 2213 away, and my AC 50, 30, & 20...even if they were all on 1 tank. 

1)Media basket makes AC look ridiculous. It is at LEAST twice as large. 
2)Self cleaning impeller. AC's get filthy in my exp. 
3) Self Priming....convenience
4) adjustable flow down to 20% of maximum capacity...for an 80% flow reduction (great during feedings...and...segway)
5) Skimmer...amazing feature
6) Comes with Matrix. I throw other filter media away and upgrade it immediately. 
7) Heater holder (insures a more constant and circulated temp, as my 250w aqueon pro snaps right on)
8) Adjustable intake.....I know AC's are somewhat adjustable but the tidal is adjustable every .25 inches or so. 

List goes on & on. 

Fincasters did a review on it and I forget the model...but it blatantly outperformed a fluval canister. 

Watch this vid and tell me I am wrong. 
https://youtu.be/VqpTJer15_o

Sent from my SM-G920R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveK

Tommywantfishy said:


> I know this is an old post...but I own 4 aquaclears and 3 azoo mignon filter 60s....the tidal also blows my eheim 2213 away, and my AC 50, 30, & 20...even if they were all on 1 tank.
> 
> 1)Media basket makes AC look ridiculous. It is at LEAST twice as large.
> 2)Self cleaning impeller. AC's get filthy in my exp.
> 3) Self Priming....convenience
> 4) adjustable flow down to 20% of maximum capacity...for an 80% flow reduction (great during feedings...and...segway)
> 5) Skimmer...amazing feature
> 6) Comes with Matrix. I throw other filter media away and upgrade it immediately.
> 7) Heater holder (insures a more constant and circulated temp, as my 250w aqueon pro snaps right on)
> 8) Adjustable intake.....I know AC's are somewhat adjustable but the tidal is adjustable every .25 inches or so.
> 
> List goes on & on.
> 
> Fincasters did a review on it and I forget the model...but it blatantly outperformed a fluval canister.
> 
> Watch this vid and tell me I am wrong.
> https://youtu.be/VqpTJer15_o
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R7 using Tapatalk


Well, lets look at the two filters using the manufacturer's specs -
https://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Filtration/Clip-On/A620
Seachem - Tidal Power Filters

As you can see the water flow is about the same. The recommended tank size is about the same. They look about the same. 
Yes, the Tidal does have a few nice features, since it's a newer design. Price wise the street price for a Tidal is about $10 less. If I were buying new and wanted a hang on the tank filter, I'd likely go with the Tidal, since it's got a few nice features, and a lower price.

Now if you want to compare them to canister filters, you can always find a canister filter that is bigger, moves more water, and holds more media. This all depends on how much you want to spend and what you want out of the filter. 

The bottom line is that they are very similar. I stand by my original post. Either choice would be fine.


----------



## Tommywantfishy

DaveK said:


> Well, lets look at the two filters using the manufacturer's specs -
> https://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Filtration/Clip-On/A620
> Seachem - Tidal Power Filters
> 
> As you can see the water flow is about the same. The recommended tank size is about the same. They look about the same.
> Yes, the Tidal does have a few nice features, since it's a newer design. Price wise the street price for a Tidal is about $10 less. If I were buying new and wanted a hang on the tank filter, I'd likely go with the Tidal, since it's got a few nice features, and a lower price.
> 
> Now if you want to compare them to canister filters, you can always find a canister filter that is bigger, moves more water, and holds more media. This all depends on how much you want to spend and what you want out of the filter.
> 
> The bottom line is that they are very similar. I stand by my original post. Either choice would be fine.


I find canisters difficult to perform maintenance on. As far as the Tidal vs Ac a no brainer favoring the tidal. It had me at more room for media...the rest are just cherries (a bunch) on top. You can add water movement inexpensively with a powerhead. 

Also, if I am not mistaken the tidal has a 5 yr warranty. Maybe 3...but pretty impressive. 

Sent from my SM-G920R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump

*The prices currently for 2018 on Sicce Tidal filters are as follows:

Tidal 110 - $59.99 free ship.
Tidal 75 - $42.28 free ship.
Tidal 55 - $33.47 free ship*

The prices vary each week, but if you keep an eye on them, you can snag one at a great price.
Even these prices are changing day to day, week to week.
I think the Sicce/Tidal 55 is back up to $37 today though.

I watch some of the distributors when I can and snag some deals here and there.

FEED Timer for a Tidal series - 

The timer in the photo does work very well for a custom pause feed timer on the Tidal filter.
3 buttons need to be hit though, instead of one like on some equipment.
- First, press the *Switch* button to show the unit what you are up to.
- Second, "hold " the *Countdown* button until it blinks (can change/adjust minute duration during this blinking mode).
- Third, press *Confirm*, and watch the filter click off for a nice feed timer mode.
It's not too shabby for the price. 

My other method is an Aqua Medic pump under the water hooked up to a round/cylindrical shaped hydro sponge of open porosity to not clog too soon.
The Aqua Medic brand little power head has a single feed timer button just like most wave pumps.

I like to run a hang on unit filter as well as a hydro-sponge/powerhead unit under the water as a good combo.

Aqua Medic has 2 smaller models.
1.1 and the 3.1 model.

I try not to complain about the price of the better powerheads if I'm really set for a feed timer, but if your on a budget, the Cobalt and Marland series (MJ900) push a lot of water for each sponge used.
Divide watts per flow for the series they make.
The 900 seems like a a good one for the flow vs watts used.


----------



## Tommywantfishy

theDCpump said:


> *The prices currently for 2018 on Sicce Tidal filters are as follows:
> 
> Tidal 110 - $59.99 free ship.
> Tidal 75 - $42.28 free ship.
> Tidal 55 - $33.47 free ship*
> 
> The prices vary each week, but if you keep an eye on them, you can snag one at a great price.
> Even these prices are changing day to day, week to week.
> I think the Sicce/Tidal 55 is back up to $37 today though.
> 
> I watch some of the distributors when I can and snag some deals here and there.
> 
> FEED Timer for a Tidal series -
> 
> The timer in the photo does work very well for a custom pause feed timer on the Tidal filter.
> 3 buttons need to be hit though, instead of one like on some equipment.
> - First, press the *Switch* button to show the unit what you are up to.
> - Second, "hold " the *Countdown* button until it blinks (can change/adjust minute duration during this blinking mode).
> - Third, press *Confirm*, and watch the filter click off for a nice feed timer mode.
> It's not too shabby for the price.
> 
> My other method is an Aqua Medic pump under the water hooked up to a round/cylindrical shaped hydro sponge of open porosity to not clog too soon.
> The Aqua Medic brand little power head has a single feed timer button just like most wave pumps.
> 
> I like to run a hang on unit filter as well as a hydro-sponge/powerhead unit under the water as a good combo.
> 
> Aqua Medic has 2 smaller models.
> 1.1 and the 3.1 model.
> 
> I try not to complain about the price of the better powerheads if I'm really set for a feed timer, but if your on a budget, the Cobalt and Marland series (MJ900) push a lot of water for each sponge used.
> Divide watts per flow for the series they make.
> The 900 seems like a a good one for the flow vs watts used.


Aren't those prices less than an AC of the same...or smaller size?

Gonna put 3 Tidal 75s on my 75g I am purchase next week. 

Here are my Tidal first impressions. Lol. Mississippi accent comes through a bit. 

https://youtu.be/vZfzH_oQaaQ

Tidal 110 free ship 59.99
AC 110 prime ship.....79.99









Sent from my SM-G920R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump

Tommywantfishy said:


> *Aren't those prices less than an AC of the same...or smaller size?*
> 
> Tidal 110 free ship 59.99
> AC 110 prime ship.....79.99


Yes, something changed in price lately for the Tidal series from a few sellers.

The Tidal 110 of yours has the same rushing water sound as my Seachem/Sicce Tidal 110 filter.
I saw a video recently of a guy reviewing the Tidal 75 and the 55 and they are a bit more quiet than the 110.
The 110 can be obviously turned down a bit as well as using more media room.
It is all personal preference.
Anyways, I like the series of filters.


----------



## Tommywantfishy

theDCpump said:


> Yes, something changed in price lately for the Tidal series from a few sellers.
> 
> The Tidal 110 of yours has the same rushing water sound as my Seachem/Sicce Tidal 110 filter.
> I saw a video recently of a guy reviewing the Tidal 75 and the 55 and they are a bit more quiet than the 110.
> The 110 can be obviously turned down a bit as well as using more media room.
> It is all personal preference.
> Anyways, I like the series of filters.


All seachem tidals are made by Sicce, correct?

Sent from my SM-G920R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump

Tommywantfishy said:


> All seachem tidals are made by Sicce, correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R7 using Tapatalk


I think it's what they call a collaboration from two companies. Both Sicce and Seachem are involved.
I'd think Sicce did the filter part, but I have no idea for sure.


----------



## Tommywantfishy

theDCpump said:


> I think it's what they call a collaboration from two companies. Both Sicce and Seachem are involved.
> I'd think Sicce did the filter part, but I have no idea for sure.


Im pretty sure they are branded by Seachem and made by Sicce. I remember seeing it on my 75 box. 

Sent from my SM-G920R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnafisrusly

Using 2 Tidal 110 on my 48 x 24 x 24 and imo its the best hob line currently available if you dont go for canister


Sent from my SM-J730G using Tapatalk


----------



## Letsfish

theDCpump said:


> *Black machine cut Tidal 110 foam.*
> Possibly 30ppi. Standard blue Tidal 110 foam seems to be 20ppi.
> 
> The Sicce Tidal filter box has a slope to the wall.
> The fitment inside can be a pain when adding/stacking more foam above the standard blue foam.
> Gaps let too much stuff pass by instead of through the foam.
> 
> Adding this black machine cut foam gives a needed tighter fit.
> I'm happier.


I might be tempted to purchase a Tidal filter if there is a source for machining the foam to fit the filter box.:wink2:


----------



## theDCpump

Letsfish said:


> I might be tempted to purchase a Tidal filter if there is a source for machining the foam to fit the filter box.:wink2:


The store out here in Ohio called Aquatica sells them.
- they may even ship them out.

Steve is the owner.

The white Tidal media box has a difficult contour that makes stacking the original blue foam have a gap if you use two or three stacked up.
The Black tighter pore size custom foam is made larger with a tighter fit.
You can stack a good 2 of the (Aquatica) black ones on top of the Blue factory foam.
Note: most foam will shrink once it's in water.
My sump foam did this!
It was perfect and now almost has a gap on the sides.


Personally, I would like more of the Blue foam pore size to layer in series as the filter box widens up, but that may be solved with some time and a sharp blade.
The Black foam I set on top of the Blue gets most of the solids and the 3rd one up (Black) seems clean once again.
-I'd go Blue Tidal bottom, then Aquatica Black 2nd from bottom, then more of an open pore size again to keep the flow rate high.
Bio Media matrix or other stacked on top of it all.


----------



## Letsfish

On my 29-gallon I have Hydro IV sponge an AC 70 with a pre-filter sponge on the intake and in the media box is the sponge and the rest is Matrix.The Tidal self-priming feature is a really good idea and I think I am going to replace the AC with a Tidal but I`m not sure whether it will be the 55 or 75.


----------



## Tommywantfishy

Letsfish said:


> On my 29-gallon I have Hydro IV sponge an AC 70 with a pre-filter sponge on the intake and in the media box is the sponge and the rest is Matrix.The Tidal self-priming feature is a really good idea and I think I am going to replace the AC with a Tidal but I`m not sure whether it will be the 55 or 75.


I run the 75 in my 29g. I also ran the tidal 75 on a lower setting, along with an AC 50 with a 30 impeller. TONS of contact with media. Was not blowing my fish around and tank was crystal clear. Also run a double sponge for added oxygenation for my Albino Corys. 

Sent from my SM-G920R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo

What's the side by side comparison of the volume of media storage, in cubic inches, between the Tidal 110 and the Aquaclear 110? Many of the features on the Tidal filters are appealing, yet media storage volume is really important to me. Thanks!


----------



## theDCpump

Using the 110 filter.

Always remember you can place a block of very open pore foam on the ledge of the tidal 110 and a paper-clip bent correctly to hold the foam on the ledge and from floating away.
The diverting foam will calm down the rush of the 110.
Basically, make a diverting object.

As an analogy, place the best fan in the house in front of some pricker bushes and your fan will no longer be so harsh.
-get the idea?


----------



## Letsfish

I have a Tidal 75 with an extra pack of sponges on the way it is supposed to be here tomorrow 02/08/18.So it will go into service next Wednesday[water change day].Now I can also retire my Red Solo Cup.


----------



## Letsfish

The Tidal 75 showed up yesterday and I installed it and I really like it.You can control the outflow much better than the AC 70 and the leveling screw is a big improvement.My only problem is to remember to turn it off during feeding because the skimmer will eat the food faster than the fish.


----------



## Tommywantfishy

Letsfish said:


> The Tidal 75 showed up yesterday and I installed it and I really like it.You can control the outflow much better than the AC 70 and the leveling screw is a big improvement.My only problem is to remember to turn it off during feeding because the skimmer will eat the food faster than the fish.


Can just cut it down to 20% flow. I cut it back all the way and feed in the front corner farthest away from the intake, skimmer, etc. Haven't had many probs. 

Sent from my SM-G920R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump

I could add some more solid data to back up a youtube video posted recently.
His video elaborated on how quiet a 55 Tidal was in comparison to a Tidal 75 filter.
I now have the 110, the 75 and the Tidal 55 filter all in one room to compare.

Facts:
The Tidal 55 is whisper quiet.
The 75 and 110 Tidal are not quiet.
-they have a rushing whirr of noise until the dial is turned down a quite a bit.

Some filters will reduce in noise once the parts break in as well as the natural slime building up to tighten the tolerances of noisy parts.

In my case, the 55 Tidal will not fit on the rim of some of my larger tanks such as the Deep Blue 48x24x16 high 80 standard rim.
The Tidal 55 will fit on the rim of the 24x24x30 high tower 74 gallon.


I'm really liking the Tidal 55 as I am searching to use almost all silent equipment in the room.
It has been a challenge to find only pumps and lights that have literally zero noise or hum.
The Tidal 55 is apart from the other two when it comes to noise.
Filtration is another story.
-two Tidal 55 filters may be of interest if they can fit on the rim of the tank desired instead of one larger Tidal 75/110 size.

Since the Tidal 55 is small, I have added a quiet powerhead below the water surface with a large porosity hydro-sponge as a powerhead intake that does a great job to supplement the anything the Tidal 55 is lacking.
As a 3rd pump, a small AquaMedic wavemaker helps add circulation in the 74 Tower build as well as keeps the silent tone in the room.

Below are some stats of the Sicce/Seachem Tidal filters for reference.


*55 Tidal.*
Flow Rate 250 US GPH.
Watts 6. 
Filter Volume
0.32 US gallons (1.2 Liters).

*75 Tidal.*
gallons (300 Liters)
Flow Rate 350 US GPH 
Watts 8.
Filter Volume
0.50 US gallons (1.9 Liters).

*110 Tidal.*
Flow Rate 450 US GPH.
Watts 12.
Filter Volume
0.85 US gallons (3.2 Liters).


Two Tidal 55 would = 0.64 estimated US gallons of space and 500gph of flow.
One Tidal 110 = 0.85 US gallons of space with 450gph of flow.

If it is silent operation desired, the Tidal 55 is the way to go.roud:


----------



## steveo

DC Pump- thanks for taking the time to share this review! It's very useful information.


----------



## Letsfish

I have noticed when the water evaporates below the brace the filter gets a little noisy, you hear a cascading sound.All I do is add water and it gets quiet again.


----------



## theDCpump

Letsfish said:


> I have noticed when the water evaporates below the brace the filter gets a little noisy, you hear a cascading sound.All I do is add water and it gets quiet again.


Yes.
That's exactly the sound I have been hearing, and it is not a water trickling sound of water movement.
It is almost described like a hollowing sound of a thin plastic aquarium.
The sound gets lower or a quiet pitch to it as the water level is almost maxed near the skimmer intakes on the Tidal filters.

The common issue:
Finding out which Tidal filter model (55, 75, 110) is the right one for the tank.

For me, a solution for using model 110 on a Deep Blue 48x24x16 standard rim, was placing really squishy anti-vibration rubber pads on the rim of the tank to jack the Tidal 110 up higher a third of an inch.
-the harmony of the water level, the skimmer level and the sound worked out well and I just turn down the dial to 75% to lower the noises.

For a test on another tank, I placed the same Tidal model 110 on a Deep Blue Tower (with slightly smaller black rim) 24x24x30, and it was not working as well as the Tidal 55 fit, as well as for sound, skimmer level height and so on.

It takes time and patience finding out which one of these works out best on the tanks.
The good news is that they are at a great price for the year of 2018 if your search engine can pick up the right places.

$34-40 for the Model 55.
$42 for the Model 75.
$59 for the Model 110.

*Tidal MODS #1.*
Lastly, if you stack open pore foam, then grab some original Sicce Blue Foam from the Tidal series model number larger than what you have.
It will fit in the upper taper of the white filter box (see photos).
- the issue was always trying to cut perfect corners to fit nicely in the odd box. They already did it for you in the hard to cut areas.
- just trim the easy rounded side, which is obviously a simple task to do with scissors.
- bam...done.

It fits nice and snug.
- layering foam without any thin gaps is now an easy chore.


*Tidal MODS #2*
- a clipped grid of "egg-crate" may be the next mod for the bottom of the white media box.
- it may lessen restriction of the water flow moving into the 1st blue foam layer through those small vents at the bottom of the white media box.
- not sure if this works better yet.


----------



## Olskule

theDCpump said:


> Yes.
> That's exactly the sound I have been hearing, and it is not a water trickling sound of water movement.
> It is almost described like a hollowing sound of a thin plastic aquarium.
> The sound gets lower or a quiet pitch to it as the water level is almost maxed near the skimmer intakes on the Tidal filters.
> 
> The common issue:
> Finding out which Tidal filter model (55, 75, 110) is the right one for the tank.
> 
> For me, a solution for using model 110 on a Deep Blue 48x24x16 standard rim, was placing really squishy anti-vibration rubber pads on the rim of the tank to jack the Tidal 110 up higher a third of an inch.
> -the harmony of the water level, the skimmer level and the sound worked out well and I just turn down the dial to 75% to lower the noises.
> 
> For a test on another tank, I placed the same Tidal model 110 on a Deep Blue Tower (with slightly smaller black rim) 24x24x30, and it was not working as well as the Tidal 55 fit, as well as for sound, skimmer level height and so on.


Were you ever able to get the 110 as quiet as the 55? If so, how, and if not, how close? What about the 75 (same questions)? What is the maximum size tank rim will each size of filter will fit easily, and does the fit affect the noise level?



theDCpump said:


> It takes time and patience finding out which one of these works out best on the tanks.
> The good news is that they are at a great price for the year of 2018 if your search engine can pick up the right places.
> 
> $34-40 for the Model 55.
> $42 for the Model 75.
> $59 for the Model 110.
> 
> *Tidal MODS #1.*
> Lastly, if you stack open pore foam, then grab some original Sicce Blue Foam from the Tidal series model number larger than what you have.
> It will fit in the upper taper of the white filter box (see photos).
> - the issue was always trying to cut perfect corners to fit nicely in the odd box. They already did it for you in the hard to cut areas.
> - just trim the easy rounded side, which is obviously a simple task to do with scissors.
> - bam...done.
> 
> It fits nice and snug.
> - layering foam without any thin gaps is now an easy chore.
> 
> 
> *Tidal MODS #2*
> - a clipped grid of "egg-crate" may be the next mod for the bottom of the white media box.
> - it may lessen restriction of the water flow moving into the 1st blue foam layer through those small vents at the bottom of the white media box.
> - not sure if this works better yet.


Thanks for taking the time to share all these tips and your experiences with the Tidal filters. I've been considering going with this filter series for future tank projects as opposed to canister filters, which I had "graduated" to. While there are still a few circumstances where the hidden aspect of a canister filter is preferable, I see how the innovative removable media box on the Tidal filters negates the former advantage that canister filters once had of being more easily removed to a sink or tub for cleaning, especially since the lid on the Tidal filters becomes a tray for transporting the dripping media box. If the noise issue can be solved for the two larger versions, I'll be totally sold.

Thanks again, and keep us informed on the progress of your modifications!

Olskule


----------



## theDCpump

Olskule said:


> Were you ever able to get the 110 as quiet as the 55? If so, how, and if not, how close? What about the 75 (same questions)? What is the maximum size tank rim will each size of filter will fit easily, and does the fit affect the noise level? Olskule


110 less than the 55 for noise.
*Not yet!*


The 110 is not as quiet as the 55 right out of the box, but may be able to be over time.
- in theory using a bunch of 110s on a large tank turned down to a lower audible range would be nice for having a ton of media space flowing over foam and bags of "stuff".
- the sound of the 55 is hard to beat, but the media space is ridiculously small for larger bio-loads.

*The 75 is breaking in this week.*
- I had the 75 for a week, the 55 for two weeks, and the 110 for a long time now.

The 55 fits over the rim of the Seapora 74 Tower 24x24x30 almost perfectly.
- I will measure the distances on my tank rims and the 3 filters this week for you guys.
- the Tidal 110 dwarfs the rim on the 74 tower build and sits lower in the water.
- this caused me to put a spacer on the rim to jack it up if I was to use it on the 74 tower.
- the filter will sit low if you didn't and the water level would be lower too.

This is where all the experimenting came into play.
- I had no idea the filters were so different and how the skimmers heights and sounds would be affected.


There is a slight fit or tolerance issue with some of the White Tidal filter boxes.
- so far the 55 was the tightest fit of the three (Tidal 55,75,110).
- the Blue Locking Tab keeps the white media box down (instead of floating up a mm or 2).
- the whole white filter media box will rise up if the tolerance is sloppy (even using the lock) and the water flow is rushing heavy upward to aid in the floating action.
- the gap created will let water divert past some of the media box.
- keeping the heavy media bags in there may solve the issue.
- open pore foam such as the Blue foam seems to keep the flow nice and will not clog easily or push up on the box.

Some day I'm going to patent a Filter box that hangs on the rear like a Tidal but allows a quiet adjustable DC pump of your choice to connect to the box and shove water in it.
- the DC pump would have a prefilter screen that would need servicing to keep the impeller quiet and clean.
- as for a skimmer.....I don't know yet.

I'd use a Ehiem 350 skimmer anyways.

*Lastly, for the Tidal filter projects, I still use Ehiem 350 skimmers with all my Tidal filters.*
- I place the skimmer on the far side of the tanks in calm water regions.
- The skimmers on the Tidals are picky, as they like calm water.
- my tanks have a lot of ripples and my water levels are very near the top of the Tidal skimmer grates.


----------



## steveo

Your posts are very informative. However, after reading this thread through a couple of times, I'm going to stay with my Aquaclear hob's. For skimmer purposes, I'll continue to use my Eheim skimmers that are set on timer to run before and after feeding times. The storage boxes on my Aquaclears are big and hold big square sponges plus any other media I want to add. I periodically use a very small amount food grade silicone type lubricants on the impellers and all my Aquaclears run very quiet. I like Seachem products and Sice makes good pumps too! I guess my conclusion for myself, is if it aint broke don't replace it.


----------



## theDCpump

steveo said:


> Your posts are very informative. However, after reading this thread through a couple of times, I'm going to stay with my Aquaclear hob's. For skimmer purposes, I'll continue to use my Eheim skimmers that are set on timer to run before and after feeding times. The storage boxes on my Aquaclears are big and hold big square sponges plus any other media I want to add. I periodically use a very small amount food grade silicone type lubricants on the impellers and all my Aquaclears run very quiet. I like Seachem products and Sice makes good pumps too! I guess my conclusion for myself, is if it aint broke don't replace it.


The AquaClear series are great filters.
I only have a few of the AC110s that dwindled down to just one as the Tidal series arrived.
Yes, the silicone sound mod does work.

The main plastic body on the AC110 is quite brittle if messed with often and the leveling adjuster needs to be modified with something trustworthy such as a good sponge.
One of mine was found running almost overflowing, canted to the rear when the factory leveling adjuster popped of due to vibrations over the weeks of time.
-this mod on an Aquaclear should be a must do if safety/redundancy is the goal.


I wish Sicce would have made the media section a rectangle too.
-they could have at least made some factory sponges that would fit in their odd media chamber that would stack higher than just the far bottom.
-modded factory Tidal sponges are about all they have for now besides the black tighter ppi ones I found in the local store.


----------



## HaileStorm

I've had my Tidal 55 for a month now and I'm happy to report that it is indeed very silent. It's also doing an exceptional job of filtering my 23g tank. 

No bypass issues either as some have reported over at YouTube. May be due to user error (eg. over-stacked media basket, wrong order from bottom to top, etc.). My filter basket layers from bottom to the top are as follows:

1. Included coarse blue sponge
2. Fine white sponge
3. Matrix carbon
4. Included Matrix media

Skimmer is doing a great job too provided that I keep the water level lower than the top of the skimmer grate. Ordered a pre-filter sponge for the lower tube intake. 

If I could change a few things about the filter, it would be:

A. Included foam could be thicker
B. Complete intake control (100% skimmer/100% extension tube) - oh, and there's a THIRD intake which is found in the motor housing. 
C. Include more Matrix media

Overall, I'm really very happy with the Tidal 55. All the parts are very well-built and seem very durable, it truly does feel and function like a premium filter.


----------



## micheljq

Thanks for the reviews, my old Aquaclear 50 is now quite loud and looking to get another HOB different than the Aquaclear, something quiet. Aquaclear i did use many, i find they choke easily, really looking for something different.

Michel.


----------



## Kayak83

Just switch from a Fluval 206 canister to a Tidal 55 last night and this looks like the main thread on the unit so I'll post here.

The 55 is not super quiet. A little "rattle" at the highest speed, which decreases with speed. It's not loud by any means, but it sounds like most HOB's I've used- certainly not as quiet as a canister. I've seen a few other threads around the web about the noise and Seachem just recommends turning the speed down from what I gather. Still, so far I like it better than the canister on my 29g tank.


----------



## Letsfish

My Tidal 75 has been running since early February and it has been problem free.


----------

